# 2cool Halloween Party at Sam’s Beach, Oct. 27th and 28th.



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

2cool Halloween Party at Sam’s Beach, Oct. 27th and 28th. 

Everyone is invited to attend the first annual Halloween party at Sam’s Beach on Saturday Oct. 27th and Sunday Oct. 28th. Sam’s Beach is located between entrance points 5 and 6 on the Bluewater Highway outside of Surfside. Several of us will be camping overnight, and you are welcome to come for a visit, for a day or the whole weekend. 

Bring your grills or a dish for Saturday evening’s pot luck dinner. It’s usually around 80 during the day and 65 at night that time of year, which is perfect for camping. 


This is a kid friendly event. 


Bring the long rods or your kayak for a shot at some drum or fish the bay for flounder and come by later. If anyone has connections for a porto potty company, PM me please. I am sure some folks might come down Friday evening and spend Friday night too. 


We will be having a Halloween costume contest, for both the kids and big kids, complete with trophies on Saturday. I hope to see lots of folks there, and I will be there in the TTMB field office. If the wind isn’t blowing straight down the beach, we will make a nice bonfire Saturday night. 


Everyone is welcome to enjoy an adult beverage, but please don't drink and drive. Either have a designated driver that is sober or spend the night with us on the beach. Please respect the kids and know when enough is enough.


If there are any questions, ask away.


----------



## Hullahopper (May 24, 2004)

Sounds like a blast! Looking forward to it. Mods, can someone make a sticky for this one!


----------



## triple f (Aug 23, 2005)

2cool Mont! Are there.........ummmmmmm......any "_restrictions_" on the costume contest???????


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

2cool, but dangit, i'll be out of town that weekend.


----------



## Brewgod (May 21, 2004)

triple f said:


> 2cool Mont! Are there.........ummmmmmm......any "_restrictions_" on the costume contest???????


For you, YES...


----------



## triple f (Aug 23, 2005)

Brewgod said:


> For you, YES...


What's up wid dat!?!?!?!?!?!?!? What if I wanna play too?!?!?!?!?

Are you insinuating that I might show up in something that would cause some sort of comotion?...............or extensive therapy sessions for others attending????????????!!????????????


----------



## Badhabit (May 20, 2004)

triple f said:


> Are you insinuating that I might show up in something that would cause some sort of comotion?...............or extensive therapy sessions for others attending????????????!!????????????


Prolly both..... lol


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

That's reel cool Mont!

But unfortunately, it's my Moms birthday and I have two parties to take her to for her B-day, because my dad will be on nights..

Hope yall have fun and the weather cooperates!!


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Triple F, what happens on the beach, stays on the beach.  Just don't get caught in front on the camera with any "packages". My blonde wig and pink shrimper boats are going to be there, so give it your best shot. 

Again, I am going to ask for those that wish to indulge to retreat to their camp and sleep it off before heading home. This isn't happening in Galveston and your vehicle will work just fine. I personally don't stay up real late these days, but I do get up very early. Safety is rule number one.


----------



## birdnester (May 21, 2004)

Mont, sounds like it's gonna be a large time. Is Badhabit smokin?

Would you mind if this were posted over at the CCCF, ABWF and The Livewell?

....have a gathering of the tribes?

The ABWF would rule at horseshoes.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

I have no idea what I'm doing yet. Or ever! :slimer:

Just got the promotion with the new dept. and am working 7-10s right now. I gotta be there if needed.


----------



## Belinda (Jun 10, 2005)

Hey... now that sounds like fun!!


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

OMG!!! What a great idea! I just can't believe that we haven't done this before. Mont, you have really pulled one out of your magic hat this time, my friend. Miss Pam just read this post and is now nothing but heels and elbows in our "junk" closet looking for costume ideas for the event.

If we don't show up for this one check the hospitals and jails, I mean it! This is going to be the best one yet!!

Been a long time since I looked forward to anything as much as this. WHOOOP!!


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

birdnester said:


> Mont, sounds like it's gonna be a large time. Is Badhabit smokin?
> 
> Would you mind if this were posted over at the CCCF, ABWF and The Livewell?
> 
> ...


Everyone is welcomed. I don't have too much time to read other sites, but I would hope we are all still friends. Horseshoes sounds good. I keep a set in the TTMB field office. Bring your friends, flags, wives, kids and girlfriends. Dogs are welcomed too, but try and keep them on a leash. Taco will be with me.

Folks, this is all about having some fun and getting some sand between your toes before the Holiday/Hunting season is upon us.


----------



## birdnester (May 21, 2004)

Mont said:


> Everyone is welcomed.


Oh boy! i'll spread the word.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

triple f said:


> What's up wid dat!?!?!?!?!?!?!? What if I wanna play too?!?!?!?!?
> 
> Are you insinuating that I might show up in something that would cause some sort of comotion?...............or extensive therapy sessions for others attending????????????!!????????????


yes,,,, you have guide lines Bro!







,,,,,,







!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## triple f (Aug 23, 2005)

Mont said:


> Bring your friends, flags, _wives_, kids and _girlfriends_.


COOOOOOLLLLLLL!!!!!!!!!! I can bring em both?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!? Not sure how you set that up, but IIIIIIIIIIIIIII LIIIIIIIIIIIIKE IT!!!!!!!!!


----------



## coachlaw (Oct 26, 2005)

The big Houston gun show is that weekend, but I'll be at the beach as much as possible! Triple F, you are on double secret probation!!!!


----------



## Brewgod (May 21, 2004)

triple f said:


> What's up wid dat!?!?!?!?!?!?!? What if I wanna play too?!?!?!?!?
> 
> Are you insinuating that I might show up in something that would cause some sort of comotion?...............or extensive therapy sessions for others attending????????????!!????????????


Think of the wimmen' an' chirrens, suh! OH, the humanity!!:rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

We will be there in full force! Kidos in tow! either the Big Blue Bus...............the majic bus! or a camper!...........grill!.................and some backstrap of ......................SOMETHIN'! Try and guess what it is and You will get a Alaskin' Salmon on the 1/2!



swampus and crew!


----------



## Hullahopper (May 24, 2004)

I can't wait to see the gang. Swampus, I'm guessing axis?



Swampus said:


> We will be there in full force! Kidos in tow! either the Big Blue Bus...............the majic bus! or a camper!...........grill!.................and some backstrap of ......................SOMETHIN'! Try and guess what it is and You will get a Alaskin' Salmon on the 1/2!
> 
> swampus and crew!


----------



## ChickFilet (May 20, 2004)

*I like that Poster*

Made a little alteration! :tongue:


----------



## WillieP (Jul 2, 2004)

I'm marking this one down on my calendar. :cheers:


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

What comes out of my guitar and from my vocal chords is only considered music in some third-world countries that typically speak with grunts, clicks, and hand gestures.  

I don't know if I'm gonna make it yet, but I'm considering moving some things around so I can be there.


----------



## SunRay (May 21, 2004)

Shaddy -- MOVE the schedule around... I been waitin' a YEAR to tell you some JOKES!!!!

I plan to be there and LSU is not playing football that weekend so my schedule is pretty clear - a tent on the beach would be a nice break!!


----------



## coachlaw (Oct 26, 2005)

Just don't plan on borrowing mine Ray. Darn thing collapsed last trip. Remember?


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

i'll be in austin friday and saturday, but i'm going to try to make it back down in time for some sunday festivities.

cool poster, birdnester.


----------



## Just Wad'n (Jan 9, 2006)

My youngest daughter has homecoming Saturday. But I'll be out Sunday!!!


----------



## texacajun (May 2, 2005)

Just checked the calendar and I'm off that weekend.....looks like we'll be there. Looking forward to it. That'll be my little Shugabee's first day/night on the beach.

That "Fishstock" poster is absolutely 2Cool.

Mike


----------



## triple f (Aug 23, 2005)

The poster is cool, but why is our beloved sheepie peein in the geetar neck?????


----------



## Brewgod (May 21, 2004)

*Ok*

Working on being there...


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

The Melon patch is going to try and make it! lol Waiting to see what the wife says. Our new granddaughter should be getting released soon from the hospital. So we are going to be playing it by ear.


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

That sounds like so much fun! 

Backlasher and I are scheduled to be at a kayak expo in Aransas Pass that weekend, but I'll see if we can make it back in time to show up at the beach some time on Sunday. - Mrs. B


----------



## Chuck (May 21, 2004)

Sounds like quite a blast.....that should be an outstanding weekend! As what usually happens to me, I will be out of the country on that weekend but will be wishing I was on the beach with ya'll. I gotta fix my calendar!!


----------



## birdnester (May 21, 2004)

That low out in the gulf this past weekend made for some very high tides.....should be back to normal by halloweenie time.......but just in case....stake your tents out on the high ground.

The slab has gone under...pics were taken at low tide


----------



## tinman (Apr 13, 2005)

Is it safe to pull a big travel trailer or motor home onto the beach in this area without the fear of getting stuck in the sand? Or is this a regular campground where electricity and water might be available?
It would be nice to see some 2cool faces after 3 years of bring on the board with ya'll.
Tinman


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

It is not a campground with electric, etc., but the beach is pretty well packed in this area. Travel trailers and motorhomes will be fine.


----------



## bearintex (Feb 7, 2006)

triple f said:


> 2cool Mont! Are there.........ummmmmmm......any "_restrictions_" on the costume contest???????


Lance- you do remember that we're cooking at Wesley Friday and Saturday, right?


----------



## triple f (Aug 23, 2005)

bearintex said:


> Lance- you do remember that we're cooking at Wesley Friday and Saturday, right?


Actually.....me and Parker are cookin at the church Friday night, then we've gotta work on Saturday, so ya'll are gonna be without us for the Satry part of it. Then the gatherin at Sam's Beach Satry evenin and off to the ranch on Sunday to button up all the last minute little details before the big opener!

I'll sleep when I'm dead!:biggrin:


----------



## bearintex (Feb 7, 2006)

triple f said:


> so ya'll are gonna be without us for the Satry part of it.


It's official. Y'all SUCK! Who are you bringing in your stead? You bail, you gotta get someone competent in there to cover for you.


----------



## triple f (Aug 23, 2005)

bearintex said:


> It's official. Y'all SUCK! Who are you bringing in your stead? You bail, you gotta get someone *competent* in there *to cover for you*.


Well, that stipulation pretty much eliminates anyone to replace _*ME*_!:tongue:


----------



## tinman (Apr 13, 2005)

So what time is everyone going to start showing up for the party?


----------



## Brewgod (May 21, 2004)

Brewgod said:


> Working on being there...


I guess I kinda conveniently forgot that I had to work Homecoming... (sigh)


----------



## twitch-twitch-reel (May 21, 2006)

sounds like fun!


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

Hullahopper said:


> Sounds like a blast! Looking forward to it. Mods, can someone make a sticky for this one!


Thats cool Homer, you and Marge won't even have to wear a costume!  Well, you might have to get her a blue wig! :rotfl: Payback delivered. :biggrin:


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

I ordered the prizes yesterday. There's first and second in both youth and adult. This should be a lot of fun, for sure. I am bringing a truck load of firewood down and plan to be there Friday after work. Just look for the big silver Dodge and my Warrior with the wind chimes and lit up palms on the canopy under a huge Texas Flag and a Sheepy flag. 
There will be a big mean looking biker dood there too.


----------



## LIONESS-270 (May 19, 2005)

I'm almost sure Robs is bringing some Rum Cakes....I'll sweet talk her.

See ya There Fri.....Black Dodge, Hi/Lo Trailer, and a little Mutt.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Chief, I have two of Robs cake holders I will be returning to her along with bringing y'alls patches. This is gonna be a lot of fun.


----------



## Seahuntress (May 1, 2006)

Oh that sounds like fun.


----------



## ChickFilet (May 20, 2004)

Now there's a thread killer! 

Anyone else showing up?


----------



## Firehap (Sep 30, 2005)

FishinChick© said:


> Now there's a thread killer!
> 
> Anyone else showing up?


Talk about the pot calling the kettle black. :biggrin::wink:


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Judging for the costume contest will be between 5:30 and 6:00 PM on Saturday afternoon. Everyone that wants can enter and everyone gets two votes. One for adult and one for youth. The person getting the most votes in each category gets first place and the next highest vote getter gets second place. The plaques are supposed to be ready tomorrow and when I get them, I will post a picture.


----------



## triple f (Aug 23, 2005)

Well now, looking at the judging times and the fact that I've got an A/C job on Saturday, it looks like I won't be able to make it for the costume contest, so there's no reason for me to where my costume........unless...........there is a major outcry from the masses???????:biggrin:


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

There is a major outcry  Bring it on, big boy. Watch out for big biker dudes


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Sound like there might be a drag race! :birthday2


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

Haute Pursuit said:


> Sound like there might be a drag race! :birthday2


And the winner will be crowned " QUEEN FOR A DAY "


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Freon, you and Blake are mighty funny!


----------



## ChickFilet (May 20, 2004)

Roll Call?


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

FishinChick© said:


> Roll Call?


My wife and I will be there Saturday afternoon and into the evening.


----------



## triple f (Aug 23, 2005)

It'll prolly be after dark before I get there. X2 is in North Texas until Monday afternooon, so I've got to load the younguns up after work and head that way. And I hate to disappoint, but I have not been able to locate my now infamous outfit, so I'll more than likely be showin up "sans costume".


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

triple f said:


> It'll prolly be after dark before I get there. X2 is in North Texas until Monday afternooon, so I've got to load the younguns up after work and head that way. And I hate to disappoint, but I have not been able to locate my now infamous outfit, so I'll more than likely be showin up "sans costume".


I'll bet a few folks here can piece you together a wardobe if you will agree up front to wear it... (said the wolf to the lamb)


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

I hope to be there, but won't know for sure until tomorrow morning when it is time to leave.


----------



## txbigred (Aug 7, 2007)

*Triple F*

Hey, is this TRIPLE F in his costume??? :^)

Dave


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

See y'all Saturday mid to late morning.


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

txbigred said:


> Hey, is this TRIPLE F in his costume??? :^)
> Dave


Nope. While disturbing its not quite that bad. :biggrin:


----------



## fishgravy (Mar 5, 2007)

I will try to drop by and say hello. I will be down that way Sat evening.


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2007)

Everybody *PLEASE* take butterfly pictures if they are still there!


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

-JAW- said:


> Everybody *PLEASE* take butterfly pictures if they are still there!


Oh Yeah! Does anyone happen to know if they are still there? I'm bringin' my camera so they will pro'lly be as scarce and speckled trout. Sigh............


----------



## wisslbritches (May 27, 2004)

I read on a birding forum that yesterday, when the wind died down and decided which way it was going to blow, they continued on their journey. This was in the Smith Point area though. That's not to say there wont be lots of stragglers around. 

Y'all have a good safe time down there.


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

Yep, monarchs have moved on, just a few stragglers around, Light SE wind when I left. Fantastic moon rise on the beach last night. Saw a nice redfish caught from the surf. Surf was almost flat. Mont, EZ Ed and Chief Charlie / Robs arrived and set up. Also myself, Hooked Up, Pelican and Bay Gal. Bay Gal started a nice fire and we chowed on all kinds of good food and Robs RUM CAKE. Gave Mrs. B. a call just to tease her. Its about as nice as it gets at the beach. Head on down, you'll be glad you did.


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

Any firewood needed down there?

Tod - I'm going to bring you some music.


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

Yeehaw. Thanks Shaddy.


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

Shad, lots of wood on the beach by the dunes. I think Mont had some wood also.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

I am just checking in live via the batray. It's beautiful down here, the weather is perfect. I will post up a few pics a bit later. Chief, Robs, EzEd, Guy and I have been down since last night. Y'all come on down.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

lots of folks are arriving as I type. The costume contest should be fun. Here's a few pics.


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

Ya'll have a good time(like there's a doubt), I really wish I could be there. 300 miles and a plane ticket to New Orleans tomorrow say I can't be. But, one of these days. Yep, I would really like to be there with you guys and gals.


----------



## WhiteH20_Princess (Mar 30, 2006)

If Greg weren't still sick, we'd be there too! It's been a long week for him.... I was really looking forward to seeing everyone especially Chief & Robs... It oughta be getting good about now with an awesome campfire!!! Hope you all are having fun!


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

What an awesome trip to Sam's! Just a few teasers until someone who remembered their camera charger posts up. Tight lines, Guy


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Are those Christmas tree lights? SWEET!


----------



## TomCat (Jan 6, 2006)

I took the scenic route home from TCD to drop off some fire wood. We took time to shake a few hands and meet a few more 2coolers. The weather's been great today with only a cool breeze and no bugs. Everyone was having a good time. I'm sure we'll here the stories Monday.


----------



## KneeDeep&Sink'N (Jun 12, 2004)

*We had a great time and met a lot of good folks Saturday.*

We left for a few and went down to the county park for a "potty break" and knowing we were coming back, we didn't say anything to the great folks down on the west end where we had originally parked. When we came back, we parked on the east end and never made it back down that way before leaving. There were some really nice folks down there. (Betty and a few others.) "Red Dodge area." We had every intention of parking in the same place when we came back so we didn't say anything to you guys when we drove off. Realized after we had already got back on the highway to go home that we had not said bye to everyone and kinda felt bad about it. Wasn't our intention to be snobbish. I know it probably looked that way since we just got in the truck and left. Sorry about that. Heck, we didn't even say thanks and bye to Mont before leaving. We had a great time and it was a perfect day for a gathering. Thanks Mont. - Craig 
Here are a few photos I took:


----------



## KneeDeep&Sink'N (Jun 12, 2004)

*A few more.*

The last one tells you why we left in a hurry. He was "Whooped" and went out like a light.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Great pictures folks!

Marilyn and I enjoyed meeting everyone, my wife really enjoyed herself and said ya'll was a great bunch of folks I actually agreed with her for once


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

here's a few more from yesterday. It's beautiful on the beach this morning.


----------



## txbigred (Aug 7, 2007)

Had a great time yesterday and enjoyed everyones company. what a great bunch of people!! Pita was "out like a light" before we made it off the beach. I need to get a camper, would have been nice to stay overnight.

Dave


----------



## txbigred (Aug 7, 2007)

And a few more.........


----------



## WillieP (Jul 2, 2004)

I had a great time getting to meet everyone at the gathering and I'm ready to do it again. I slipped off last night without saying goodbye to everyone but if I would have sat down next to the fire I would still there. Until the next gathering, take care. 

Willie :cheers:


----------



## Capt. Rob Baylor (Aug 12, 2005)

Just want to say it was a great pleasure meeting all of you. I am sorry that we had to leave early but I had to get Logan home to see mommy before she left for work. We had a great time and my son loved playing with the dogs and the sand. Hope to do it again soon.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

It sure looks like everyone had a great time. I wish we could have made it. Linda had to work and could'nt get off.


----------



## Badhabit (May 20, 2004)

Thanks for all the pics, I really missed ya'll.... Great to see all my friends having a good time... I just had way too much to do at home, and prepairing for next weekend... Fresh backstrap will be on the menu Sat nite....lol


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

Whooo-Eeeeeee!!! I've been to a lot of beach gatherings. some with a whole lot more people in attendance than this one, although I thought we were fairly well represented. But I really can't remember any that I enjoyed more!

Mont deserves a extra helpin' of "THANKS" on this one because he went to some trouble and expense to make it nice. I, as well as all I'm sure, deeply appreciate the nice little finishin' touches he provided. Chow and costume contests,and prize plaques in particular. Thanks Mont, for your leadership, friendship, and stayin' power through out the years. You ARE the best, yep, you still DA MAN! 

While we are on the subject of Chow. Huge thanks and yummies to Willie P, KneeDeepnSinkin', et al, for the absolutely wonderful grub y'all supplied. I tried to get around to everything and whether I made it or not I did my best. I felt like 10 pounds of 'taters in a 5 pound bag. A very special thanks and hug to Robs.  for the RC! 

Special thanks and congratulation to Chief Charlie and Robs for making the day special fun. Thanks for being the kind of people that bring the fun and love with you. They were our well deserved costume contest winners as the pics show. I LMAO at Charlie in his costume. At the risk of doin' the "inside joke" thang I think an "honorable mention" goes out to "Catch o' the Day" for her special, um, resourcefulness in preparing a costurme. Some of the attendees can 'splain it to ya later if you missed it. It was, argueably one of the funniest events of the day. LLLMMMAAAOOO!!! Y'all missed a great time if you weren't there! Great to see my nephew has put on the needed pounds (nary a rib showin'  ) Aggie had a blast and was every bit the nosey, fiesty, playful pup that I expected. HE DA DAWG!

I certainly loved to see all my regular buds. Please be aware how much I love y'all and enjoy our times together. I abstained from adult beverages this trip but do not let the fact that it was bottled water that I hoisted in memory of absent friends dimisnish the sincerety of the gesture. Mike and Pat, Jan and Mik, Darrell and Rosie, Jim and Goldie, Rick and Mary to name but a few and in no particular order.

I also took a quiet moment to say a quick and quiet prayer for Steve Mountain and Steve Stuntz, you know, just to let them know that they were not forgotten. 


As always, one of my favorite features of any gathering is the shaking of new hands and the meeting of new faces. The folks I met this time were exceptional and added a tremendous amout of fun and good times to my day. Y'all know that I'm not any good at lists but I just gotta try. I met some mighty fine folks on this 'un and I am compelled to mention them by name. If I leave you out PLEASE chalk it up to the fact that I'm old and slow and likely in the preliminary stages of "old timer's disease". Really.

Willie P., Tinman, Craig, Ralph, Rob, Y'all made the day a hit. Thanks for coming, especially those of you that came from as far away as Dallas, Tyler, etc. Now that you've had a taste, we expect to see a LOT more of y'all. I mean it. 

I want to extend a special welcome to our newest member. SUGABEE! What a precious child!! It was my pleasure to make your aquaintance. Also it was great to meet Stick and the rest of the Villereal gang. Don't worry now Iron Mike. That spring you used to have in yer step WILL return. 

A HUGE thank you to every single one of you for a memorable day. I'll have this smile on my face for a couple more days, I'm sure. Y'all fill me up.

Till the next time then..............


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

I would like to thank everyone that stopped by and had some fun with us. It was a special gathering for sure. Those that missed the morning sunrise, really missed out, but some of y'all stay up way later than this old man. The weather cooperated, everyone seems to have had a great time, and I am glad it all came together as well as it did. Here's a few more pics and I can't wait until the last weekend of March to do it all over again.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

and a few more...


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

We had a great time! Here are a few pics we got.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

I can't leave out our buddy Barney and his stuffed likeness!


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

LOL.....DANG! Charlie and I look like twins! 








http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/attachment.php?attachmentid=134048&stc=1


----------



## coachlaw (Oct 26, 2005)

Had a great time everyone. It was so nice to see so many old friends and meet some new ones. It was especially nice to finally meet Chief and Robs. It was great hanging out by the campfire. Bob, I think our rendition of "King of the Road" was Grammy worthy. Thanks to Shad for providing the guitar, to Robs for the rum cake and the solution to the plumbing problem, to Ed for his offer of a comfy place to sleep, to KneeDeep&Sinkin' and WillieP for the great grub, Mont for making it all happen, Tinman and friends for the rice crispy treats (Great for breakfast) and to Shadman again for the great hamburger lunch at Ernie's. Thanks to everyone for the wonderful companionship and good times. I wish we could do it all over again. 

After we said our goodbyes this morning, Shad and I headed to the camp and spent a few hours catching a buncha small reds and drum plus one nice keeper flounder. Sure was a great weekend. All thanks to 2cool. - Coach

PS: AMBER ALERT!!! Barney has been kidnapped. It seems that he overindulged on the Lone Star and disappeared sometime after dark. Detectives have concluded that foul play was probably involved. They have some leads, but so far the only description they have of the perpretrator is that he is of above average height and is probably mentally disturbed. We all hope Barney will be found unharmed.


----------



## portalto (Oct 1, 2004)

From the photo's, Chief & Robs, you must use the one of the 3 of you for your Christmas cards!
PS - Chief, I'm still wondering if spots are your thing!!!








You know we love you!


----------



## Mako Mike (Jun 8, 2006)

Here are a few pics I snapped when we stopped by
In order:
1. Late October Moonrise - Unreal color!
2. Another pic, slightly different color
3. My Daugter Britney petting a dog (Forgot who's!)
4. A 2 cool Fire
5. Mont


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

LOL... that is my dog. I love the tongue trick. Your moon pics came out great!


----------



## WillieP (Jul 2, 2004)

Sandy, a big thank's to you for bringing along the rest room facilities. It was a little breezy and lacked privacy but it worked. Thank's.


----------



## Hullahopper (May 24, 2004)

*2Cool Beach Fun*

What a blast Saturday evening, watched the moonrise over the Gulf, hanging with good friends and meeting some other 2Coolers for the first time! On short time this morning but here are just a few that I took. More on Friday! Thanks Mont for making this happen.

Big Dawg and Mrs. Fire Chief
Down Boy
Bat Dawg
Iron Mike and Suggabees 1 & 2
So What Are The Poor People Doing?
Thanks VBG!


----------



## SunRay (May 21, 2004)

Man, I hate that I missed it... I had "issues" but plan to never miss another 2cool fall "classic" at the beach.

It sure looks like a perfect outing!!!


----------



## LIONESS-270 (May 19, 2005)

Awesome weekend....Thanks Mont!, EZ ED, Pelican, Baygal, Belinda (The puppy Angel) and 28 more 2coolers...
Food was Great...Met New Friends, Got to visit with old ones.....It was.......Family!!

God Bless and please know the appreciation we have in our Hearts for all of you....

Charlie, Robs & Aggie Blue.........

Rum Cake War....Sandy vs Aggie
Full Moon Rising....
EZ Ed and Bob...fire pit.
Our camping crew..Bob Pam Belinda...girl talk stuff.
Just chillin...
Fox hole...


----------

